# Change in eating habits



## Tats (Nov 13, 2006)

My pup is now 10 months old. She was neutered in August and I was told by the vet that she may put on weight due to the operation. Rather than put on weight her appetite went and her eating habits changed. To this day she still eats her food rather reluctantly. I feed her once in the morning and once at night, but these days her food from breakfast is still there at night. I am now wondering if I'm feeding her too much. Should a dog be fed once a day?

She's fully potty trained but recently, well over the last few days, took to poo-ing in the house. I know that the logical thought would be that she has an upset stomach, but that doesn't explain why her eating habits have changed.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  

Tats


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Have you spoken about this with your vet, or with a second vet if need be for a second opinion? If she is still active, bright eyed and healthy, it may be just a food issue, maybe she just does not like the food anymore. Dogs can get bored with food too, and there could be a new ingredient that has been added that she smells and doesn't want.

However, the bigger worry is, if she is not bright and happy, and losing weight and not eating, I am wondering if she has a very low grade infection that is just continuing to affect her, a low grade can become a chronic and life-ending situation if it is not diagnosed. She should be thoroughly checked out, and if you have reservations about the vet, go to a second one. 

The pooping in the house could be because she is having gas or cramps, and that's why her bowels are off too. Get her checked, thoroughly, bloods sent off, temp taken, everything that needs to be done, especially if she is generally not as lively as she was or should be.


----------



## Onlinek9 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well yes, her eating habits are going to change. but not because of spaying. i can't believe liscened vets are still spewing that bull about animals putting on weight after fixing. Sigh....Her eating habits are going to change because she's not growing as fast as she was. What breed(s) is she? Is she still on puppy food? What do you feed? How much? She may be going in the house because she has access to too much food. Is she acting happy and normal otherwise? I would cut out either the evening meal or the morning meal and see how she does. Give it a week or so to give her schedule time to adjust. It is also possible that some ingredient in the food isn't agreeing with her which is why she's not wanting to eat.


----------



## Tats (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi there,

She's a border terrier crossed with a Daschund and she's 10 months now. I still feed her puppy food, I'm not sure if you know the brand Nature Diet, but I feed her that with some puppy kibble. I feed her half of the pack in the morn and half in the night. According to her weight I'm not overfeeding but not according to her hunger.

Her mood hasn't changed all that much since being spayed. She is still as active and as happy. I'm not sure if those giving advice are based in the UK, but I'm in London and although I will take her to the vet if any problems persist I am more inclined to seek advice from veteran dog owners because the vet prices here are extortionate. I mean it cost £190 to have her spayed, which I personally found horrendous. But of course I will take her if I think she really needs it. The fact is that she is eating, just a lot less, and I was wondering if i'm being a bit over the top about it.

At any rate thank you for your help so far.


----------



## Tats (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's the dog in question, her name is Chili. She's younger in this picture mind you. Mind be nicer to give advice if you know what she looks like.


----------



## Onlinek9 (Nov 12, 2006)

Upon seeing that picture I think it's imperative that you send her to me immediatly. Yep, she's in grave danger and only I can save her.  
I would switch her to an adult diet food. Pay no attention to the recommended feeding doses on the bag they tend to recommend more than you need so you go through the food faster and buy more!  Listen to what your dog says. If she's happy and playful, just cut back what you feed her. As long as Chili looks to be in a good weight and playful then I think you are okay to go. Try that for a few weeks and see if the potty thing clears up.  She's a cutie!!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Nov 12, 2006)

My 10 month old Chihuahua doesn't want to eat lately either. The Vet says it's because she's picky and is holding out in hopes that I give her human food. He says she's skinny but not unhealthy. He's made me stop giving her any other foods or types of dog food until she learns to eat her Eukanuba. He's also wants me to give her Nutrical once a days. It's a vitamin suppliment that they sale at Petsmart. It's to make sure she get enough nutriants since she's not eating. I've got to admit though the vet was right she's eatting better (but still not alot) now. 

I advice you talk to your Vet.

I have my Vet on speed dial and calls with the silliest questions. Most Vet techs (the one you talk to on the phone) don't mind the calls. 

By the way!! Did you know that you can give your dog baby formula Bynadril for allergies? Just call you vet to find out how much. Sara takes 1/8th a teaspoon.


----------

